# 1 minute gloomy strings piece



## Rob (May 23, 2009)

hey there's nothing better to cheer up my friends than some really melancholy music...
here it is, hope it makes you cogitate about the meaning of life... :D 

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Meditation1.mp3

edit.. with basses from the start

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Meditation1-2.mp3

roberto


----------



## PolarBear (May 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## lux (May 23, 2009)

Indipendently from considerations about sounds used, this is so nice...thanks for sharing it Rob. I hoped it to last more than one minute. Give us more.

You should seriously consider getting a lib like Sonic Implants to add to your arsenal, it looks like a perfect complement to your musical taste.


----------



## Dave Connor (May 23, 2009)

Very nice. I would only suggest that in the very opening you anchor the root of the harmonies with a pizz bass or something so the harmonies are fully conveyed. Once the bass does come in (arco) then you (the listener) have that sense and all is well. 

Nice writing in any case.


----------



## NedK (May 23, 2009)

I really like this a lot Rob.


----------



## cc64 (May 23, 2009)

È stupendo Roberto!

Really, really nice writing.It makes me hesitate between 1) selling my gear to go flip burgers at McDonald's and 2)working hard to achieve this level of musicianship. I'll definitely choose the 2nd option but the burger option would be a lot easier. Sort of ; )

Claude


----------



## artsoundz (May 23, 2009)

DONT DO IT!!!! (#1)

But if you do, I have one question...Can I get fries with that? : )


----------



## david robinson (May 23, 2009)

hi,
beautiful.
David R.


----------



## re-peat (May 24, 2009)

Rob,

I've inaugurated and named the Main Hall of the virtual-music-centre-in-my-head in your honour: the grand Roberto Soggetti Hall, where only the finest of the finest music is allowed to be played. 

_


----------



## lux (May 24, 2009)

may i have an impulse response of that hall?


----------



## IvanP (May 24, 2009)

Excellent writing, Rob, you put a lot of soul in every style you write in

Ivan


----------



## schatzus (May 24, 2009)

Not gloomy to me... Rather emotional and well written. Great job!


----------



## Rob (May 24, 2009)

wow thank you my friends for your words, I'm really touched... 
Piet, I owe you a year's supply of beer :D 
Dave Connor, I've added basses at the beginning, but arco because the pizzicato was taking the piece to a different place... here's the new version:

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Meditation1-2.mp3

roberto


----------



## Dave Connor (May 24, 2009)

Very, very nice Rob I'm totally sold! Nice dynamics and expression throughout. Also very interesting twists and turns harmonically. Above all very original which is the highest compliment one can give.

EDIT: I would be interested to see what the other folks here think about the added bass and whether it's necessary and/or takes away from the more delicate texture of the first rendition. I probably suggested pizz in order to leave that lighter texture in tack. But I don't always get it right and wouldn't want to wrongly influence the work of any such talented artist as Rob. He's certainly a prince to go ahead and give someone's input a crack so I'm impressed with that big time.


----------



## re-peat (May 25, 2009)

I prefer the first one as well. The impact of the "0:28 moment" is much more intense in the original.


----------



## lux (May 25, 2009)

same here, i like the original change


----------



## Hannes_F (May 25, 2009)

Great work Rob, both writing and sampling-wise!

The weak spot is at 0:36 of course, I would pass on legato there and try a soft marcato or staccato. Maybe tie the first two notes but seperate from there.


----------



## wqaxsz (May 25, 2009)

Hi Roberto,

so we're all Soggetti alla bellezza di questa tua musica ( subject to the beauty of your music ).

Grazzzie

lOlenzO


----------



## Audun Jemtland (May 25, 2009)

what samples are these?


----------



## Rob (May 25, 2009)

Hannes_F @ 25th May 2009 said:


> Great work Rob, both writing and sampling-wise!
> 
> The weak spot is at 0:36 of course, I would pass on legato there and try a soft marcato or staccato. Maybe tie the first two notes but seperate from there.



but I want it legato, Hannes... maybe a detache' + sips?


----------



## Rob (May 25, 2009)

wqaxsz @ 25th May 2009 said:


> Hi Roberto,
> 
> so we're all Soggetti alla bellezza di questa tua musica ( subject to the beauty of your music ).
> 
> ...



:D grazie a te!


----------



## Rob (May 25, 2009)

audun jemtland @ 25th May 2009 said:


> what samples are these?



it's mostly Kirk Hunter, from various libraries of his, plus a few custom patches I have worked out myself...


----------



## rayinstirling (May 25, 2009)

Roberto,

You will have to stop! :roll: 
This makes it two cues in a row where I couldn't care less about what library or what reverb etc. etc. I just enjoy the music. BTW I like the first version but hey! if you extend it to say, 5 minutes it might be an issue for those who need to hear development in a piece before it's worthy of comment.
Thanks for sharing, you are an inspiration.

Ray


----------



## Robin (May 25, 2009)

Very nice piece indeed, but it should definitely be longer! 

Any chance of having a look at the score sheet?


----------



## Hannes_F (May 25, 2009)

Rob @ Mon May 25 said:


> Hannes_F @ 25th May 2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Great work Rob, both writing and sampling-wise!
> ...



Then I would definetely use SIPS and give it more attack every beginning of four-note-group.


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2009)

rayinstirling @ 25th May 2009 said:


> Roberto,
> 
> You will have to stop! :roll:
> This makes it two cues in a row where I couldn't care less about what library or what reverb etc. etc. I just enjoy the music. BTW I like the first version but hey! if you extend it to say, 5 minutes it might be an issue for those who need to hear development in a piece before it's worthy of comment.
> ...



:D specially the development thing, if I were to upload a 10 minutes piece nobody would care to listen... thanks so much Ray for your words

roberto


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2009)

Robin @ 25th May 2009 said:


> Very nice piece indeed, but it should definitely be longer!
> 
> Any chance of having a look at the score sheet?



thank you, Robin, oh yes, here it is... my apologies for the low quality but I don't have a scanner and used a camera instead :D 

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/ArchiMed.pdf

BTW, great music on your site


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2009)

Hannes_F @ 25th May 2009 said:


> Then I would definetely use SIPS and give it more attack every beginning of four-note-group.



nice suggestion, thank you Hannes!


----------



## Mahlon (May 27, 2009)

Very beautiful, Rob. Not gloomy at all. Rainy, but not gloomy! :D 

Mahlon


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2009)

Mahlon @ 27th May 2009 said:


> Very beautiful, Rob. Not gloomy at all. Rainy, but not gloomy! :D
> 
> Mahlon



:D thanks Mahlon!

roberto


----------

